# Employment Verification for 189 - Need Advice



## coollucky (Mar 28, 2018)

Dear Senior Members,

I have a difficult situation regarding the Employer Verification process before I file for ACS and would highly appreciate any suggestions. Rather I should say I need suggestions badly 

I am a software engineer with 12 plus years of experience. I have worked for 4 organizations and I am working in my current organization for 8.5 years now. Below is my breakup of organizations:

1st Org: 20th Dec 2005- 5th May 2008
2nd Org: 8th May 2008- 10 Jan 2009
3rd Org: 15th Jan 2009- 30th June 2009
4th Org: 4th Aug 2009- Till date

Now I have got reference letters from 2nd, 3rd and current company on the letterhead from HR, but my 1st company got closed way back in 2008 due to recession as it was a small firm. I have got only Experience letter from first company which only states the joining and last date and no roles and responsibilities are mentioned in that.

I am planning to go for ACS in May, and in first week of May I would be completing my 10 years of experience even if I don’t consider my first job (I have reference letters for my work after 8th May 2008). So even if they deduct 2 years as eligibility criteria (which i think should be in my case), I should still be getting 15 job points on basis of 8+ years of exp.

However, I know the director of my first company (which got closed in 2008) and he is now director of another software firm. I spoke to him and he is ready to give me stat declaration for my first job. But the problem is that he is in Malaysia most of the time and rarely comes to India.

Now below are my queries:

1) Should I exclude my first job completely from this process. I don’t want any rejection just because they could not verify my employment in first company (which hardly matters in terms of points)

2) Should I take stat declaration from the director and provide his current company's mail id and his contact number for verification. (He is really helpful and has told to help in the verification). The numbers, address and email ids mentioned in my experience letter no more exist. Also since he is not in India right now, how can I get the stat declaration done.

3) What if during verification process somehow he is not reachable and the verification comes as negative for first job. Will DIBP consider my rest of the experience (more than 8 years) and still grant me visa or they will completely refuse it.

4) If I exclude the first job, my second reference letter states my designation as "Senior Software Engineer" and they might ask to provide the previous company reference as well, where you joined as junior (or fresher). What should I reply in that case?

Please please help me as I am ready with all documents and not able to start the process just because of this situation.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

ACS will not do any verification. Verification is done by DIBP and verification is not done for all the cases, they choose very random cases for verification where they see something fishy or unclear. 

Yes, go ahead and get the SD from the director and mention his email address on the SD document. If DIBP still wants to do verification at later stage, they will do it via email and this guy can respond via email.


----------



## coollucky (Mar 28, 2018)

insider580 said:


> ACS will not do any verification. Verification is done by DIBP and verification is not done for all the cases, they choose very random cases for verification where they see something fishy or unclear.
> 
> Yes, go ahead and get the SD from the director and mention his email address on the SD document. If DIBP still wants to do verification at later stage, they will do it via email and this guy can respond via email.


Hey insider580,

Many thanks for your reply..can you suggest me how to get the SD done when the other person is in another country..he has no plans to come to India in near future 

Also if you can help me with my query number 3.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coollucky said:


> Hey insider580,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply..can you suggest me how to get the SD done when the other person is in another country..he has no plans to come to India in near future
> 
> Also if you can help me with my query number 3.


Your presence is not required at all
The person giving the SD can execute it as per the local laws of Malaysia, scan it and email it to you

Cheers


----------



## coollucky (Mar 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Your presence is not required at all
> The person giving the SD can execute it as per the local laws of Malaysia, scan it and email it to you
> 
> Cheers


Hey Newbienz,

Thanks for the reply. I don't know if he would do this much to help me. One option is to send him a printout of the matter via courier, get the document back with his signatures, and then get it notarized here. Don't know if this will work.

How about excluding the experience from first company completely. Even then i will be having more than 8 years (after 2 years of deduction) of exp after 8th May.

Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coollucky said:


> Hey Newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I don't know if he would do this much to help me. One option is to send him a printout of the matter via courier, get the document back with his signatures, and then get it notarized here. Don't know if this will work.
> 
> ...


You cannot omit it totally from the records, as you will have to declare the same in your form 80
Best is to declare it in ACS, but as you will be giving no supporting evidence, ACS, will not consider it
But you will have a paper trail that you have not hidden it

The notarisation has to be done in the presence of the person signing it, so your plan to get it done in india will not work

Cheers


----------



## coollucky (Mar 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You cannot omit it totally from the records, as you will have to declare the same in your form 80
> Best is to declare it in ACS, but as you will be giving no supporting evidence, ACS, will not consider it
> But you will have a paper trail that you have not hidden it
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion buddy..its really helpful 

i have one question..if I declare it in ACS without any supporting evidence, should I also show it after I receive ITA, while filing for visa with DIBP... This I am asking because DIBP might go for verification at the in this case which might come as negative.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coollucky said:


> Thanks for the suggestion buddy..its really helpful
> 
> i have one question..if I declare it in ACS without any supporting evidence, should I also show it after I receive ITA, while filing for visa with DIBP... This I am asking because DIBP might go for verification at the in this case which might come as negative.


You are correct that you have to keep reflecting the same throughout all the application and forms

As you have not claimed points for it, nor was it used to offset the AQF, you should have no problems with DIBP

Moreover, there is nothing you can do about it, because it has to be declared in the Form 80

So you have to choose the lesser devil

Cheers


----------



## coollucky (Mar 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are correct that you have to keep reflecting the same throughout all the application and forms
> 
> As you have not claimed points for it, nor was it used to offset the AQF, you should have no problems with DIBP
> 
> ...


Thanks Newbienz, 

I am thinking to attach a self attested letter with the documents stating "My first company xxx has closed its operations and there is no one to answer any queries. However I know the director of that firm and following are his details which can be used for verification purpose".

Is this a good idea or simply i should just submit my experience letter (without roles and responsibilities).

Cheers!!


----------



## coollucky (Mar 28, 2018)

coollucky said:


> Thanks Newbienz,
> 
> I am thinking to attach a self attested letter with the documents stating "My first company xxx has closed its operations and there is no one to answer any queries. However I know the director of that firm and following are his details which can be used for verification purpose".
> 
> ...


Hey Seniors..Please I need guidance as I am planning to file for ACS this week itself 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

i will suggest to claim the experience if you have bank statement or tax records and payslips showing salary transferred. Otherwise it will be risky when it comes to DIBP assessment.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

coollucky said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I have a difficult situation regarding the Employer Verification process before I file for ACS and would highly appreciate any suggestions. Rather I should say I need suggestions badly
> 
> ...


have a statutory declaration from the person you have mentioned, use it till ACS stage, 

mark it as non relevant experience(not claiming points) at eoi stage, 

verification is generally not done if points are not claimed for that experience, at visa stage 

designation doesnt matters, only roles and responsibilities matter,


----------



## coollucky (Mar 28, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> have a statutory declaration from the person you have mentioned, use it till ACS stage,
> 
> mark it as non relevant experience(not claiming points) at eoi stage,
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot sultan_azam for the suggestion.

I have one doubt here. When I am not going to claim points for this first job, what is the point in getting SD for this. If I simply submit my experience letter (without roles), ACS is going to ignore it anyway and will consider only rest of my experience. This way it will be automatically ignored. Is there any benefit of SD in this case.

Please suggest.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

coollucky said:


> Thanks a lot sultan_azam for the suggestion.
> 
> I have one doubt here. When I am not going to claim points for this first job, what is the point in getting SD for this. If I simply submit my experience letter (without roles), ACS is going to ignore it anyway and will consider only rest of my experience. This way it will be automatically ignored. Is there any benefit of SD in this case.
> 
> Please suggest.


If that first experience falls within past 10 year bracket then it is good to get it assessed by ACS, else not

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## coollucky (Mar 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You cannot omit it totally from the records, as you will have to declare the same in your form 80
> Best is to declare it in ACS, but as you will be giving no supporting evidence, ACS, will not consider it
> But you will have a paper trail that you have not hidden it
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz,

As per your suggestion, I uploaded the documents in ACS. For my first job, I did not provide any supporting evidence and it was just the experience letter from the company which I had received (without roles and responsibilities). Now I have received a mail from ACS stating “Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form: Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your first company experience.”

I have replied as “My first company closed its operations in year 2010 and therefore I am unable to get the employer reference from the company. Also I don’t have any contacts who can provide the statutory declarations for this experience. So I would request you to exclude this experience from consideration and kindly proceed with my rest of the experience starting with my second company.”

Its been 2 days now and I am still waiting for their response. The status on my dashboard shows “Awaiting Documents” with a link to upload documents. There is no change.

Please guide me on the further course of action as I am not able to understand what to do next. Should I remove my experience from first company as anyway its non-relevant or should I wait for their reply.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coollucky said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> As per your suggestion, I uploaded the documents in ACS. For my first job, I did not provide any supporting evidence and it was just the experience letter from the company which I had received (without roles and responsibilities). Now I have received a mail from ACS stating “Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form: Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your first company experience.”
> 
> ...


It’s a weekend 
Wait till Monday and then send them a reminder

Cheers


----------

